# Celtics, Sixers Talking Iverson?



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

> Philadelphia Daily News - A source within the league said the Sixers have spoken to the Boston Celtics , checking to see whether the Celtics have interest in Allen Iverson, according to Philadelphia Daily News writer Phil Jasner.
> 
> That would fit the profile of Sixers president/general manager Billy King's statements about "trying hard" to make a trade; there were no details available, nor does it seem likely that anything will come of it.


Link 

Although unlikey, what would we have to give up?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

they would prolly want either Jefferson or Green in a package deal with another high priced player to match the salarys match .


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Another allstar that makes zero sense to have on our team - and they will not just give AI away anyway.

Not a chance it happens.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I doubt the sixers will trade AI. And if they did, they probably wouldn't want him in the East/Atlantic Division.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

DWest Superstar said:


> Link
> 
> Although unlikey, what would we have to give up?


Well, they have Iggy, who could handle the playmaking chores a la Joe Johnson. So they'd probably want Delonte West to start. After that I could see them asking for Big Al and #7, as well. Unless the deal were expanded slightly, so that Boston unloaded the contracts of Lafrentz & Szczerbiak, I can't see a reason for the deal. A Raefziak for AI trade would save Boston about $5.5 million on the 2008-09 payroll, which would give Boston a bigger cushion as far the luxury tax goes. Overall I just don't think Boston & Philly are a good fit for a trade.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Here's one version of the deal:



> But the big deal floating around is Iverson to the Boston Celtics, Boozer to the 76ers and Szczerbiak to the Utah Jazz. Of course, more parts have to be included, though I couldn't see the 76ers dealing Iverson within their division, even if divisions are almost meaningless. Perhaps they cannot find a Western Conference trading partner. -Chicago Tribune


 While I'm not a huge Iverson fan, I'd do a Wally for Iverson trade in a second.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Attila said:


> Here's one version of the deal:
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm not a huge Iverson fan, I'd do a Wally for Iverson trade in a second.



omg that would be amazing...sure iverson gets hurt alot but he plays through it...wally, well he might play through it but its not pretty when he does...AI and Pierce??...defenses wont know who to guard...i mean AI is the 2nd best player of out the 96 draft :wink:


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> omg that would be amazing...sure iverson gets hurt alot but he plays through it...wally, well he might play through it but its not pretty when he does...AI and Pierce??...defenses wont know who to guard...i mean AI is the 2nd best player of out the 96 draft :wink:


You do love Waltah huh?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Causeway said:


> You do love Waltah huh?




omg i cant believe you figured me out...i AM tommy heinsohn...ive been on this board forever and you are the first one to figure me out....tommy point for you!!!!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Sixers' Iverson to Celtics? It's all just talk

who knows...I'd bet against it heavy though:



> A recent conversation between the Celtics and 76ers concerned a possible trade involving Allen Iverson, according to a league source. Trade talk between teams usually increases as the draft approaches. For now, it appears the conversation was just one of many commonly held by teams at this time of year. The same source said no deal was on the table, or even close to being considered. Per standing policy, Celtics executive director of basketball operations Danny Ainge declined to comment on rumors.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I doubt the sixers will trade AI. And if they did, they probably wouldn't want him in the East/Atlantic Division.


I do think AI will be traded this year. 
BUT, I think you're right that they won't trade him to us. 

AI is a great player, attitude or no, but I doubt we'd be able to give up what Philly would want for him.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I would love this deal.

Pierce and Iverson would mark the end of rebuilding, but we would finally have two tremendous scoring threats. I don't think Pierce and Iverson are exactly compatible, however.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> I would love this deal.
> 
> Pierce and Iverson would mark the end of rebuilding, but we would finally have two tremendous scoring threats. I don't think Pierce and Iverson are exactly compatible, however.


I guess if it were Szczerbiak & filler for Iverson it wouldn't be bad, Boston could use the #7 pick to add shooting (especially if Rudy Gay was still on the board).


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> I guess if it were Szczerbiak & filler for Iverson it wouldn't be bad, Boston could use the #7 pick to add shooting (especially if Rudy Gay was still on the board).




if this deal were to go down the number 7 pick would not be ours anymore...im guessing we'd have to part with something like wally, the 7 and allen or west


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if this deal were to go down the number 7 pick would not be ours anymore...im guessing we'd have to part with something like wally, the 7 and allen or west


Agreed. This whole thing smells of nothing but rumor. Probably there was a phone call but the phone rings a lot this week. But in the outside chance it does happen - not way AI ends up in Boston with us still holding the #7.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> if this deal were to go down the number 7 pick would not be ours anymore...im guessing we'd have to part with something like wally, the 7 and allen or west


To make it work there'd have to be salary filler, so I'd expect West & Moobs to go, as well.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Sixers/Celtics Trade Proposal*

DISCLAIMER: This is my idea for a trade loosely based on reports of actual considered trades. So far as I know this trade hasn't been considered by either team.

This is a trade I would love to see as a Celtics fan, any chance the sixers would like it too?

Philadelphia receives:
#7 pick
Wally Szcerbiak
Either Delonte West or Tony Allen
Brian Scalabrine (to balance salaries)

Boston receives:
#13 pick
Allen Iverson

What do you think? Should the celtics go for it? Should the Sixers go for it?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: Sixers/Celtics Trade Proposal*

By the way all signs would point to boston using that pick on Cedric Simmons or Rajon Rondo


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Now you're just trying to get our hopes up!! (RE: Moobs)
That was mean, munro, LOLOL..... :biggrin:


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

DISCLAIMER: This is my idea for a trade loosely based on reports of actual considered trades. So far as I know this trade hasn't been considered by either team.

This is a trade I would love to see as a Celtics fan, any chance the sixers would like it too?

Philadelphia receives:
#7 pick
Wally Szcerbiak
Either Delonte West or Tony Allen
Brian Scalabrine (to balance salaries)

Boston receives:
#13 pick
Allen Iverson

What do you think? Should the celtics go for it? Should the Sixers go for it?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

This the "character" guy Danny's looking for?


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> This the "character" guy Danny's looking for?


He has a lot of heart, and has grown up a lot in the last few years. It's not like he's gonna corrupt a bunch of 20 year olds.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> He has a lot of heart, and has grown up a lot in the last few years. It's not like he's gonna corrupt a bunch of 20 year olds.


We don't want him corrupting the angel that is Tony Allen. :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't like the Pierce-Iverson combo. Two guys who need the ball in their hands --- A LOT. This is worse than five Mav All-Stars caliber players at the same time.


On the other hand, this deal is the shizzle if we'd be able to pull it off, even though I don't think this is the team we're looking for.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> This the "character" guy Danny's looking for?


While I don't buy the rumour for a moment, if this were true, I would expect it would be a sign that Boston had their sights on someone like Garnett, but need Pierce to make the deal. Or perhaps they would be flipping Iverson & a prospect for Garnett.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> According to sources, however, the Celtics were working hard to create a scenario that would make it happen, with the latest understanding that the transaction would need to involve multiple teams. Several Celtics names were being discussed, but it is important to note that everyone contacted insists that *Paul Pierce* is definitely out of bounds.





> In that an Iverson deal would involve numerous moving pieces and could be stopped by a number of factors, the Celts were also keeping in play a possible trade with Portland that would net point guard Sebastian Telfair for the No. 7 overall pick in tomorrow night’s draft and Dan Dickau.
> 
> At this stage, while two sources said the Celtics were willing to discuss other moves for a veteran, most everything else appears to have been pushed aside in an effort to get an Iverson deal in line. *Source*: The Boston Herald


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Boston and Philadelphia have been talking about an Iverson deal, as long as there is a third team involved. Sources said the third team was Utah with the player being Carlos Boozer, but that deal has been tabled. The Boston players involved were Al Jefferson, Gerald Green and Wally Szczerbiak.
> 
> Boston and Philadelphia are looking for a third team to see if the deal can be done and the latest team to enter the early talks is Cleveland. But there are contractual hang-ups about involving Drew Gooden in the deal at this stage. That could change in July, according to sources. *Source*: Andy Katz [ESPN]


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Speaking of blockbusters, the Celtics last night were trying to pull off a trade for the Sixers' Allen Iverson, according to an Eastern Conference GM. Their offer included Wally Szczerbiak, who they're actively shopping, and their first-round selection, No. 7 overall. Philly has been entertaining offers for its superstar scorer over the past few weeks, but the Sixers want an All-Star performer in return. *Source*: New York Daily News


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

cmon danny...u can do it...wally and the number 7 for AI...cmonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Is anybody else watching the NBA Fast Break thing on ESPN right now? They're saying the Dickau/Telfair trade depends on whether the C's can get somebody good in the draft or not, and if they end up pulling the trade for AI. The thing being, we need a 3rd party to be included. The Jazz dropped out, but the Cavs are the new target team. The deal would have us giving up Al Jefferson and Gerald Green. Bah, I don't see why the Sixers need Gerald Green; they have Igudola.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gerald Green's name is being included because Boston needs to sweeten the pot to get someone to eat Szczerbiak's contract. All things considered I'd rather have Garnett.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bucher just said on ESPNRADIO's Dan Patrick show(although Doug Gotlieb is filling in), what is being discussed is just Wally, Jefferson, and I think Celtics pick (cuz he mentioned Sixers would take Foye) and they're trying to get another team involved most likely for a PF to sweeten the deal for Iverson. No mention of Gerald Green or anything else. He said Boston's been the only team to be really after Iverson. Warriors and Hawks were interested but didn't put much effort in.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

Let's go Cs, get AI or Garnett! please don't give up gerald though!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> Bucher just said on ESPNRADIO's Dan Patrick show(although Doug Gotlieb is filling in), what is being discussed is just Wally, Jefferson, and I think Celtics pick (cuz he mentioned Sixers would take Foye) and they're trying to get another team involved most likely for a PF to sweeten the deal for Iverson. No mention of Gerald Green or anything else. He said Boston's been the only team to be really after Iverson. Warriors and Hawks were interested but didn't put much effort in.


OK, that makes sense. I can see why the Sixers wouldn't want any part of Szczerbiak and why there'd need to be another team to eat Wally's contract. And it makes sense that they'd want Randy Foye in an Iverson deal. What could Boston do to get Isaiah to agree to a Wally for J-Rose deal to facilitate Iverson?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Sixers trade Iverson for Wally and the #7, it would most certainly be one of the top 3 worst trades in NBA history.

If I'm Philly, I'm asking for no less than Al Jefferson, Gerald Green, Wally Szczerbiak and #7 for AI. Then maybe, just maybe, does Philly include their 13th pick in that deal.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If you guys are taking Wally directly? Christ, you can have Al & the #7. We'll even throw in Delonte if you're kicking back #13.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I can see #7, Al and Wally, 
without #13 and Gerald...........


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

#7(Foye), Al and Wally is plenty for AI...


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> #7(Foye), Al and Wally is plenty for AI...


 :clap: No way I'd give up anymore for an aging superstar.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I like the deal less and less. I'd rather keep #7 and Al. Why do we need AI? To possibly go to the 2nd round before he retires in two years and Pierce is past his prime?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I like the deal less and less. I'd rather keep #7 and Al. Why do we need AI? To possibly go to the 2nd round before he retires in two years and Pierce is past his prime?


Could not agree more aqua.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Iverson may be used in a Garnett package, I would assume.

Regardless, Pierce and Iverson would be one of the two best duos in the league.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> I like the deal less and less. I'd rather keep #7 and Al. Why do we need AI? To possibly go to the 2nd round before he retires in two years and Pierce is past his prime?



sorry but ai isnt retiring any time in the next 5 years...and he and pierce could dominate for a few years...i dont understand any of you still...possibly go to the 2nd round...OK THAT IS GOOD...then possibly we can make it to the conference finals...then possibly farther...you all act like in the blink of an eye thins team we have will go from not making the playoffs to championship contenders...none of you want to make the playoffs unless we have a legit shot...guess what...you dont just automatically have a legit shot...you make the playoffs...you gain experience...you lose in the first round and you make it back the next year.......you may lose in the first or second round again but now you really start to figure out what you need to do to win...its not a one time thing ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> I like the deal less and less. I'd rather keep #7 and Al. Why do we need AI? To possibly go to the 2nd round before he retires in two years and Pierce is past his prime?


I'm assuming that the idea behind an Iverson trade is a later deal for Garnett (i.e. they would have an all-star to use as part of a trade package). However, yes, making the second round of the playoffs is better than winning 35-40 games and picking up more second tier prospects in the draft.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

well, #7 pick was just traded to the Blazers for Telfair...guess, this is not happening.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Andy Katz has reported that the Celtics will continue to pursue Iverson.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Philly wants Telfair maybe?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Interesting.. Can you guys trade a player who was just traded? I can't remember the rules of that.

But now you lost a piece that could've been used, and may have to give up Green or something. Which I wouldn't do.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yes, but there are restrictions. The player must be traded by himself [teams work around this by doing three or four one-for-one trades].

My guess is that Philadelphia wants Delonte West, a player that local fans would appreciate. They need a scoring guard to replace Iverson, potentially.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ah ok

I heard they wanted Foye who is local, I guess maybe they don't think they can get him with 7th and turned their attention to someone else.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

as long as we are still pursuing iverson...as i read as well...im alright with this trade


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree. I think that Telfair may be part of the trade bait. I bet we use him and a youngster and try to unload a contract. 
I'll be very interested who besides our #7 we gave up. It better NOT be Gerald Green or Ryan Gomes........


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

if we are still trying to get AI, is wally staying or not??


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> sorry but ai isnt retiring any time in the next 5 years...and he and pierce could dominate for a few years...i dont understand any of you still...possibly go to the 2nd round...OK THAT IS GOOD...then possibly we can make it to the conference finals...then possibly farther...you all act like in the blink of an eye thins team we have will go from not making the playoffs to championship contenders...none of you want to make the playoffs unless we have a legit shot...guess what...you dont just automatically have a legit shot...you make the playoffs...you gain experience...you lose in the first round and you make it back the next year.......you may lose in the first or second round again but now you really start to figure out what you need to do to win...its not a one time thing ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



AI isn't 24, he takes more beating than any other player in the league and by far the smallest that gets knocked around.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> I'm assuming that the idea behind an Iverson trade is a later deal for Garnett (i.e. they would have an all-star to use as part of a trade package). However, yes, making the second round of the playoffs is better than winning 35-40 games and picking up more second tier prospects in the draft.


Would it really hurt us to tank next year?


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Would it really hurt us to tank next year?


I think that it would probably lead to Pierce not resigning


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BostonBasketball said:


> I think that it would probably lead to Pierce not resigning


I'll take my chances.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> AI isn't 24, he takes more beating than any other player in the league and by far the smallest that gets knocked around.




he was drafted 2 yrs before pierce...u think pierce only has 4 years left in him??? he takes (almost) as much beating as AI


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think iverson will go to denver for kmart and maybe some cash


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> he was drafted 2 yrs before pierce...u think pierce only has 4 years left in him??? he takes (almost) as much beating as AI


Pierce weighs 60lbs more though.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

omg ppl iverson isnt retiring before hes 37


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

melo4life said:


> i think iverson will go to denver for kmart and maybe some cash


me's thinks you's crazy.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I would not want to give up Gerald Green and being his my favorite Perkins needs to stay green but other than them and Paul I don't care who gets shipped if it lands AI next to Paul!


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I really don't see this deal happening unless a third or fourth team gets involved and we are willing to part with one of the two young guys with the most upside - Jefferson or Green. Jefferson I would consider including, but not Green. Iverson still is one of the best players in the game and probably will be for the next two or three years. Wally, Telfair and future picks doesn't buy you that.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> While Ainge wouldn’t discuss any potential moves, he did say, “We’re not done,” and that *Sebastian Telfair* was not acquired as a prelude to another deal.





> “We didn’t trade for Sebastian Telfair to send him to another team,” said Ainge. “We got him to keep him. He’s going to be a part of our team.” *Source*: The Boston Herald


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

dont believe anything danny ainge says...ever...


----------

